# Giant TCR 2011 vs 2013 difference?



## kuchaiii (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello this is my first post here. I'm going to build a new road bike. I've got NOS Giant TCR 2011 alloy frame in black and green paint (will post the pic later). Are there any difference between TCR 2011 vs 2013 beside colour? I think it's only the paint scheme, geometry, tubing, etc looks the same.

Thanks.


----------

